# Kenmore front loading washing machine



## rtyui2 (Nov 21, 2007)

My Kenmore front loading washing machine has developed a knocking sound during the spin cycle. Any suggestions as to cause and cure. Thanks in advance for your help. 
Mike


----------



## wilsonfrench (Dec 26, 2008)

rtyui2 said:


> My Kenmore front loading washing machine has developed a knocking sound during the spin cycle. Any suggestions as to cause and cure. Thanks in advance for your help.
> Mike


did you check the rubber gasket? sometimes a sock gets stuck in there...ours had to be replaced..the knocking stopped


----------

